# Time wrong on DirecTV DVR? Help



## RBD2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Can I change my time-zone on my R15?

Where does it get the time setting? My subscription is in state other than where I am wintering? 

Do I have any control over it or is it a setting that has to be called in to change? I have tried several zip-codes from LA to NY and the time stays the same. 

Thanks for any help. I have been searching.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Title changed as the R15 isn't a DirecTiVo unit.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

RBD2 said:


> Can I change my time-zone on my R15?
> 
> Where does it get the time setting? My subscription is in state other than where I am wintering?
> 
> ...


Time and local channels are based on the service address.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Go into the display sub menu under setup. There is a tab to set what time zone you are in.

Carl


----------



## RBD2 (Feb 18, 2007)

carl6 said:


> Go into the display sub menu under setup. There is a tab to set what time zone you are in.
> 
> Carl


Thank you. Changed it under display and life is better.

Thanks again Carl.


----------

